# Help me ID this plant?



## gabriel_bc (Dec 1, 2012)

Anyone know what this plant is? I got it as a mystery cutting, and it's now happily taking over my tank 

It propagates through runners that root and send up a new stem. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Egeria that's been under low light hence the long nodes.


----------



## gabriel_bc (Dec 1, 2012)

Thank you!


----------

